# Twin Cities Area



## more el

How many have you found in the twin cities area? are the cities at peak morel season?


----------



## marty mcfly

me and a buddy found about 2 1/2 pounds last saturday in the east metro. I think peak season is about 3 or 4 days away.


----------



## rideride2

Found about a pound yesterday in the western metro. Some larger grey's and smaller blonde's. Found a spot that had been hit already but must have had &gt;50 monsters...next year!


----------



## dakotarunner

I have found a few small ones in Dakota County the past three days. All of them by dying elms. Yesterday's find was on a north facing slope.


----------



## theotherredmeat

They are jammin now, found them south metro, and north metro. It wont be long before we are chattin about 2015


----------



## andnowshrooms

totally new to this...found some spots in an area that a friend told me to look around that I think might be good, in hopkins, but some people I ran into said it is too dry? do we need more rain before they will pop?


----------



## elusive1

Anyone want to meet up and go looking in the St.Paul area?


----------



## lazerstacy

I might be interested. I am new to the twin cities and didn't know they grew here until I found this forum. I grew up in hunting in the Missouri bluffs. We would fill giant pillow cases and bring home over 50 lbs a day! I have not enjoyed a fresh morel in 35 years. I have hunted for two years now with tips I'm learning here but have not found any yet. I won't hunt alone so finding a hunting buddy is always my challenge. I live in St. Paul. I have a flexible work schedule so can be available most any time.


----------



## elusive1

Lazerstacy what part of St.Paul?


----------



## lazerstacy

I am in Oakdale, across the hwy from Mahtomedi. I just spoke to a friend in the St. Croix area who invited me to go hunt up there today, figured they are about a day or two behind us and might work out. Two days ago, I hunted the local area here. I was in some really great deciduous areas with lots of fallen trees and some that appeared to be elm but all I found was a homeless guy's hideout and sleeping area tucked into the base of a big tree - hence, not wanting to hunt alone! I had my pepper spray out once I found that! I would be able to hunt the twin cities area again tomorrow afternoon (5-28) if you are interested.


----------



## elusive1

lazerstacy I'm right down the road from you in St.Paul Park, I went out to Afton state park yesterday &amp; only found 1 in 2 hours  you have a possible place to check out? I'm free tomorrow around 6pm.


----------



## elusive1

I sure hope this rain were getting helps produce more morels East of St.Paul &amp; South East to


----------



## elusive1

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------



## elusive1

Todays find


----------



## mplssetter

New to this forum, but glad I found it. I went out middle of last week to my "spot" and didn't find anything. So I thought I'd give it awhile. Came back from the holiday weekend and went out yesterday (Wednesday) morning again and found only small grays. They all seemed a bit on the dry side as well. I was wondering where all the big yellows are? It looks like "Elusive1" found some nice yellows, so now I'm wondering if somebody got to my spot first...


----------



## elusive1

mplssetter https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/ fb group


----------



## lazerstacy

Elusive sorry i didn't get back to you. I traveled out of cel service to st croix but it's too early there. A friend in Hudson just found one in his yard tonight so i think it's been a weird weather season. Perhaps we will find some in our area after all. I am unfortunately tied up with a seminar through Saturday but Sunday I'm open. Maybe we just drive &amp; check in spots that look good. ?? But don't wait for me if they are popping bc of moisture now.


----------

